# Redfoot breeding



## turtlelady80 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a cherryhead female that is about 7 1/2in. and was mounted several times during summer. And I have a huge redfoot female that was mounted during summer also but no eggs. I dont understand. Does anyone know whats going on? Ive had them for almost a year. They both have a proper nesting sight just in case.


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 27, 2011)

How old are the males? What size are they?


----------



## jackrat (Nov 27, 2011)

How long have you had them? It takes a while sometimes. Torts do things at their own pace,which is somewhat slower than ours. I have Northerns,not Brazilians. The smaller one may not be old enough to lay,or be fertile when she does. The smallest Northern I've personally had lay was about 9".


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh Ok. 9 in. Yeah maybe shes not big enough. She has been with a 13-14 in male and a 9-10in male. OH and a smaller male like 8 in.

I learned "PATIENCE" is important in the tortoise world lol


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Some pics of your cherry head!?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont know how to post pics... could you help me?


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well i do all my tortoise forum stuff from my iphone... Have never actually been on the website.. Tortoise forum App. =best invention ever!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh ok. I have the iphone. I can try it. Im getting 2 more cherryheads on wed. I cant wait! YAY I also have a turtle tattoo lol. Its a half sleeve on my arm of a dark ocean scene with a big sea turtle. They are my favorite.


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya download the tortoise forum
App..its so easy to use.. I want to
Get a cherry head sooo bad!! Ur luckyy

Turtle tats the way to
Go


----------

